# Proftpd mit mysql unterstützung installieren



## tScheckSn (1. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin schon seit längerer zeit auf der suche nach einem tutorial oder ähnlichem, wo wirklich schritt für schritt erklärt wird, wie man proftpd so hin bekommt, dass es die benutzer, passwörter, gruppen und verzeichnisse aus einer mysql datenbank nimmt.

Hab schon so viele versuche gemacht, hat aber nie richtig funktioniert. 

Kann mir da irgend jemand weiterhelfen

schon Danke im voraus

mfg
Philipp

PS: Habs so weit geschafft, dass ich ihn mit mysql unterstützung kompiliert habe und eine datenbank dafür erstellt habe nach irgend einem tutorial nach, hat aber egal was ich gemacht habe nie funktioniert.


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,

etwas wenig Infos, oder?!   

Also wenn du wissen willst, was dein Fehler ist, solltest du uns schon sagen was genau nicht funktioniert.

Ein Tutorial zum einrichten von proftpd + mysql-auth kannst du hier finden.


----------



## tScheckSn (2. Februar 2005)

Das war auch ein problem von mir. Ich weis nicht genau, wo ich nachschaun kann welche fehlermeldung er gibt oder so. Man hat einfach nicht über port 21 verbinden können oder wenn man sich auf port 21 verbinden konnte, dann hat er keinen der benutzer oder Passwörter genommen. 
Mehr weis ich auch nicht über den fehler. Villeicht kannst du mir ja sagen, wo sich da ein Log datei befindent, wo er reinschreibt was ihm nicht passt. 

ich werd einfach ein mal alles löschen und die installation nach dem tut machen

Danke
mfg
Philipp


----------



## MCIglo (2. Februar 2005)

Nimm einfach glFTP


----------



## tScheckSn (2. Februar 2005)

kann der glFTP auch mysql unterstützung? Gibts da irgend ein tut?

zu dem tutorial von imweasel:

Das is wieder so ein tutorial, wo ich micht nicht auskenne. 
also:
Ich hab mysql bereits installiert (LAMPP von apachefrineds.org)
Sind da schon irgend welche header,... dabei?
Muss ich da eine eigene Mysql version installieren, die irgend wie besonders kompiliert ist, oder verbindest sich der proftpd einfach nur mit dem server über localhost, oder ´macht der das irgend wie in der console?

hab den ProFTPD Sourcecode gesaugt.
Kannst du mir einen link zu den richtigen headern für redhat geben?

wenn ich die hab muss ich irgend was beachten beim installieren der rpm?

Bin zihmlicher linux . 

Wäre nett, wenn mir irgend jemand die fragen beantworten könnte. 

schon danke im voraus 
mfg
Philipp


----------



## tScheckSn (2. Februar 2005)

Noch ein problem: 

Beim glftpd:
wo findet man die inetd.conf ?


----------



## imweasel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,

du willst einen FTP-Server betreiben und findest nichtmal die inetd.conf? 

Versuch es mal mit 
	
	
	



```
find /etc -name "*inetd"
```
 da es Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Distributionen gibt.

Die gesuchte Datei kann auf deinem System aber auch *xinetd.conf* sein und hat dann einen anderen Syntax!


----------



## MCIglo (2. Februar 2005)

tScheckSn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann der glFTP auch mysql unterstützung? Gibts da irgend ein tut?



Es gibt glaube ich cnihts, was gl nicht kann 
Zur Not mit zusätzlichen Plugins. Ist aber IMO der mächtigste Linux-FTP-Server


----------



## tScheckSn (3. Februar 2005)

Thix
Wegen der find inetd.conf: 

Bin zihmlicher linux . Man kann ja nicht alles von anfang an wissen. 

ich schätze mal es ist die
/etc/sysconfig/xinetd.

find /etc -name "*inetd" liefer:

/etc/sysconfig/xinetd.
/etc/rc.d/init.d/xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc0.d/K50xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc1.d/K50xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc2.d/K50xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc3.d/S56xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc4.d/S56xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc5.d/S56xinetd
/etc/rc.d/rc6.d/K50xinetd


Danke im voraus
mfg
Philipp


----------



## tScheckSn (3. Februar 2005)

Also mein problem bei der inted.con ist, dass ich dieses tutorial befolge: http://www.supernature-forum.de/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19955 , Damit ich ihn ein mal zum rennen bring. 

Mit MySQL Probier ich das später irgend wann. 

Nur wenn ich das richtig verstehe, was die dort schreiben



> Das Script müsste dann ein paar Fertig und Aktions-Meldungen bringen,
> danach ist in der inetd.conf ganz unten der Eintrag:
> glftpd stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/tcpd /glftpd/bin/glftpd -l -o -i -n 1 -r /etc/glftpd.conf
> dort kopiert man dann den Teil:
> ...



dann sollte da ja in der inted.conf glftpd stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/tcpd /glftpd/bin/glftpd -l -o -i -n 1 -r /etc/glftpd.conf  drinen stehen. 

das find ich aber leider in keiner der gefundenen inted oder xinted (.conf / oder Ohne endung) datein.

Kann mir da irgend jemand von euch helfen? Der server leuft unter Redhat.


----------

